# Final Movement of Piano Sonata



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I completed this piece in 2015 but wrote the initial melody over 20 years ago and recycled it. I hope I haven't subconsciously pinched someone else's idea.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmm. The progressions and melody are actually rather unique. Unfortunately, I think the style of it inhibits the oomph of the bare music. I think that this could be fantastic if the regular meter and consistent tempo was slashed altogether. I can also see this being adapted to a full orchestral piece rather well.

I think the meat of this piece is very original and good, but it seems to be suffering from trying to be placed within the confines of such a limited style.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

moments like 4:36 give me a peek into what you could do with a much less limited style.
Great stuff there.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments and criticisms which I have taken on board. I am interested to read that you think it could be turned into an orchestral piece. I have dabbled with orchestral music in the past with a short piano concerto but that was over ten years ago.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Complete version:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I would suggest working on its coherence and blending the parts together more. There are too many ideas thrown at the listener, like a collage.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Phil loves classical said:


> I would suggest working on its coherence and blending the parts together more. There are too many ideas thrown at the listener, like a collage.


Thank you for your comments; that would involve rewiring the whole movement though. Personally I like the idea of sudden changes and modulations etc. Writing a piece longer than 2 mins is not easy and I try to write to avoid being called a Beethoven copycat.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Another piece I composed in 2015 (quite a productive year for some reason). 2nd movement of 3rd sonata.


----------

